# earthquake



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Does any expats live close the the earthquake? If so, did you have any damage?

Hope all is okay.

art


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, when the Bohol quake his us back in 2013, it knocked out our electricity for about 24 hours. Could be that they cannot access the Internet right now, but I'm just guessing.


----------

